# Suggest me a Theme Chooser theme, please



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a good theme to go with this wallpaper. I'm hoping to get a fairly thorough "paper art" look everywhere. I've found the Beautiful Widget themes I need but I want some UI theming now...


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

matted blues for CM10/AOKP


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I been using Blue Elegance...

* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.artvandelay440.blueelegance&hl=en*


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> I been using Blue Elegance...


Thanks for those suggestions but they're really not what I'm looking for. The best way to describe what I'm looking for is that I want a "Tim Burton" feel to my ROM. Not necessarily creepy but more the "grungy" claymation/paper animation look, if that makes sense. I love Matted Blues but it's just not fitting the bill...


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Thanks for those suggestions but they're really not what I'm looking for. The best way to describe what I'm looking for is that I want a "Tim Burton" feel to my ROM. Not necessarily creepy but more the "grungy" claymation/paper animation look, if that makes sense. I love Matted Blues but it's just not fitting the bill...


There is a F*** huge thread on XDA with all the CM/AOKP themes on it, try looking for one you like


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

freehand is very thorough. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hooolm.freehand.ics.blue


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

droidxuser123 said:


> There is a F*** huge thread on XDA with all the CM/AOKP themes on it, try looking for one you like


Yeah, I went through that. Didn't find any that was what I wanted, which is why I posted this thread. 

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

poontab said:


> freehand is very thorough.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hooolm.freehand.ics.blue


That's what I'm using for now but the sketch thing isn't what I'm looking for either.









Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> That's what I'm using for now but the sketch thing isn't what I'm looking for either.
> 
> View attachment 32921
> 
> ...


maybe this is more in line.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cm9.theme.mike919.Stonedroid


----------

